# Help me NOT hate all of the Uchi villager designs?



## Hoosker (Apr 8, 2020)

Hi everyone!
I am struggling hard with finding an Uchi that I can stand to go for on my island. I had thought that Frita might be fun to have because she's essentially a fast food menu rolled up into one character, but I've just run into her on a mystery island and she isn't as charming as I'd anticipated. haha I'm not quite sold!

Does anyone just love the Uchis? If so- help me see some of them in a different light?
Or should I just skip having one on my island at all?

Thanks guys!


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 8, 2020)

Reneigh and Phoebe. 

Nuff' said.


----------



## Cory (Apr 8, 2020)

I only like a few, Reneigh, Mira, Phoebe, and Frita.
Luckily I started with Reneigh.


----------



## Saga (Apr 8, 2020)

I love Shari. She has a very natural and soft color scheme, and is also very sweet. Some of the other uchis (looking at you, Diva) give me a lot of attitude, but I've never had that issue with Shari.


----------



## Mello (Apr 8, 2020)

Muffy and Phoebe.


----------



## AquaMarie (Apr 8, 2020)

I love Reneigh, Pashmina, and Phoebe


----------



## th8827 (Apr 8, 2020)

Reneging, Phoebe, Cherry


----------



## Fluuffy (Apr 8, 2020)

I got pashmina’s amiibo so I invited her to my town. I didn’t like her as much as I thought I would so i’m gonna try and get my og new leaf uchi Fuschia


----------



## meggtheegg (Apr 8, 2020)

Mira looks like a scifi superhero bunny and she also resembles sailor venus!!

also, hazel to me is one of the most likeable uchis. her light pink cheeks are adorable! 
katt is a rockstar and her new render in this game made me fall in love with her when i was visiting her on a friends island. 
and renee is incredible.


----------



## starlightsong (Apr 8, 2020)

Well, I can see why people might find Mira's design unappealing but personally I absolutely love that she's a superhero and (at least in NL, never seen her house in NH) has a somewhat space-themed house! I also adore Phoebe because she's an ostrich who's actually a phoenix and what's not awesome about that? I also find Ursala to be super cute, she has a soft pastel color scheme and is just very sweet. Reneigh was one of my starting villagers and very quickly grew on me. If you truly don't like any of the uchi designs you don't have to have one, though!


----------



## Hoosker (Apr 8, 2020)

Hmm okay! This is definitely what I needed to see!
That there are things to love about Uchis   
Reneigh is super cute... and Shari or Mira might be growing on me..

I had Flo as my starter Uchi and could not STAND her haha


----------



## Typhloquill (Apr 8, 2020)

She's not the most popular but I'm honestly a big fan of Renée. I absolutely love the starting shirt she has, as it makes her just look like a big, buff sailor scout and I'm all for that.


----------



## meggtheegg (Apr 8, 2020)

starlightsong said:


> Well, I can see why people might find Mira's design unappealing but personally I absolutely love that she's a superhero and (at least in NL, never seen her house in NH) has a somewhat space-themed house! I also adore Phoebe because she's an ostrich who's actually a phoenix and what's not awesome about that? I also find Ursala to be super cute, she has a soft pastel color scheme and is just very sweet. Reneigh was one of my starting villagers and very quickly grew on me. If you truly don't like any of the uchi designs you don't have to have one, though!


in this game she has a bunch of like.... dinosaur stands and chairs facing them and thats literally it doisxjkfsd i dont understand it and its SO weird but i respect her for loving dinosaurs i guess???


----------



## Hoosker (Apr 8, 2020)

You guys have inspired me!
I'm leaving Frita behind on the mystery island and continuing the search haha.


----------



## Spunki (Apr 8, 2020)

Cherry, Agnes and Plucky are also alright.


----------



## FanGirlCookie (Apr 8, 2020)

....mira and cherry


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 8, 2020)

What's wrong with Phoebe? She looks cute and has cool colors.


----------



## starlightsong (Apr 8, 2020)

meggtheegg said:


> in this game she has a bunch of like.... dinosaur stands and chairs facing them and thats literally it doisxjkfsd i dont understand it and its SO weird but i respect her for loving dinosaurs i guess???


askjfahskfs that's actually so weird and if i put her on my island with my amiibo card i'm gonna have to give her some new furniture because like?? how does that fit her?? i get that the astro set probably isn't in this game from what i've seen but dinosaurs? lol i love her regardless though, i've thought she was super cute from the second i saw her and i've had her in my space-themed NL town for years!


----------



## ecstasy (Apr 8, 2020)

My favorite uchi is Fuschia, she's the only one I wouldn't mind staying


----------



## Altarium (Apr 8, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> Reneigh and Phoebe.
> 
> Nuff' said.


This right here. Also Deirdre!


----------



## Hoosker (Apr 8, 2020)

Rosewater said:


> What's wrong with Phoebe? She looks cute and has cool colors.



I believe I had her in my NL town and she didn't make a huge impression on me..if I find her in this game though it might make me feel differently.


----------



## coffee biscuit (Apr 8, 2020)

My current favorite uchis are Agnes and Cherry, but I also like Shari, Plucky, Deirdre, Phoebe, And Pashmina. There's quite a few good uchi designs but you have to let them grow on you. I thought that almost all of them were ugly at first but I started to like them more with time.


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 8, 2020)

Hoosker said:


> I believe I had her in my NL town and she didn't make a huge impression on me..if I find her in this game though it might make me feel differently.


Well most of the characters in NL all had the same dialogue. So yeah, you should give her another try.


----------



## starlightsong (Apr 8, 2020)

Sugaryy said:


> My favorite uchi is Fuschia, she's the only one I wouldn't mind staying


oooh fuchsia is actually super cute too, i forgot about her in my post! for some reason i didn't like her much in NL but i think maybe they updated her model or something in NH because i saw a screenshot of her and went "oh my god, she's _so _cute now".


----------



## Kurashiki (Apr 8, 2020)

fuchsia, muffy and deirdre are all pretty charming imo! fuchsia and deirdre's updated models are really cute, and muffy still has the appeal of being a somewhat ridiculous goth sheep


----------



## Lethalia (Apr 8, 2020)

I think Tammy is ADORABLE. A tiny little yellow bear cub with a cute chubby body and pink eyeshadow. Her little blush is cute, too <3.
And while I've never had her, Pashmina seems to have an aesthetic that's generally appealing to most people, her being a relatively normal colored goat (with a special flare with her teal colored horns). She reminds me of Fauna in that sense. Easy on the eyes.


----------



## Garrett (Apr 8, 2020)

Yes, Deirdre! She's one of my favourites. I also like Cherry a lot.


----------



## moon_child (Apr 8, 2020)

I like Fuchsia the most but I have Deirdre. We have a love-hate thing going on. She was also in my NL town for some time and I mostly hated her then. Now, she’s my starter and we’re better friends. She’s savage for sure.


----------



## dragonair (Apr 8, 2020)

*slides this across the table*


----------



## Aubrey895 (Apr 8, 2020)

Fuchsia, Deirdre, phoebe, shari, reneigh  are the only ones I like.


----------



## TangledBowties (Apr 8, 2020)

Ursula, Reneigh, and Shari would have to be my top picks.


----------



## stiney (Apr 8, 2020)

Hoosker said:


> I had Flo as my starter Uchi and could not STAND her haha



Aw Flo is my baby!

I have Muffy in my town and I like her black sheep vibe. Agnes was in one of my NL towns and I liked her, too.


----------



## Rex of Elysium (Apr 8, 2020)

I dont get the Uchi hate, all but like three of them are amazing. It's Peppy villagers that have the worst designs.


----------



## Jared:3 (Apr 8, 2020)

Cherry she was one of my starters, but her house is really ugly so I'm kicking her out


----------



## demondays (Apr 8, 2020)

I love deirdre, pashmina and Katt (she is an acquired taste though ), imo most of the uchi villagers are not horrific at least


----------



## Delphine (Apr 8, 2020)

I relate so much to the title of this thread :')
I find if you give some of them a chance, they might surprise you! Seeing them act in some other people's town might help them grow on you. That's what happened for me and Katt; she's definitely not a favorite but I can appreciate her! But my favorite is probably Tammy. 
Good luck finding your Uchi!


----------



## marea (Apr 8, 2020)

Pashmina and Hazel arent bad looking, the worst i can say is that their designs might seem bland a little.


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 8, 2020)

Phoebe is really the only one I can tolerate. I think the new uchi horse (I forgot her name smh) is cute too!


----------



## Corrie (Apr 8, 2020)

I have to agree with you. I looked up a list and I really only like Cherry. Shari is okay too.


----------



## Luxen (Apr 8, 2020)

Agnes and Renee are alright, imo.
Had the former as one of my two initial villagers, so I have no idea how the interior of her house is actually supposed to look like. On the other hand, Renee does have a pretty sweet looking place.


----------



## idklol58258 (Apr 8, 2020)

Paulas my fav, but shes hated it seems


----------



## Luca (Apr 8, 2020)

I adore Muffy! Fluffy gothic lolita sheep who looks so fancy and elegant, but acts like a tomboy


----------



## Odette (Apr 8, 2020)

She gets a lot of hate, but I think Muffy is cute! She’s got that gothic lolita vibe going on. Though I don’t like what she’s now wearing in NH. Also Phoebe, as already mentioned.


----------



## Sicariana (Apr 8, 2020)

Agnes or Cherry. Reneigh if you're a furry.
Although any uchi besides Diva would be a good choice.


----------



## Hikari (Apr 8, 2020)

I absolutely love Plucky! I didn't know how to feel about her when I started my island, but she's adorable and grew on me a ton!


----------



## jokk (Apr 8, 2020)

agnes is so underrated! i love her


----------



## Eirrinn (Apr 8, 2020)

I personally like kat but I know a lot fin people find her design unappealing


----------



## fairyring (Apr 8, 2020)

my personal favorites are fuchsia and hazel! fuchsia i had in new leaf and she's just gorgeous and hot pink and awesome with her piercings. she's just the definition of a cool girl. and hazel i haven't had yet but i've met her on two friends' islands and she's just the cutest thing i've ever seen ;~; uniwow


----------



## Yulaldie (Apr 8, 2020)

My favourite by far is Pashmina! I think she has a really lovely design.


----------



## Ephera (Apr 10, 2020)

I have Cherry and Muffy in my island. Cherry is my starter uchi, and I originally didn't want her until my boyfriend told me to give her a chance. I do not regret it. HOWEVER, I frigging hate her house decor, specially in NL her decor used to be soooo much better and it fit her aesthetic, now her house looks like a bad version of Bob's house. Muffy, is my all time favorite dreamie. I have her in NL, and she got me through some tough times, so once I started NH, I made it my mission to find her through island hopping, until a very nice and sweet person gave her to me for free . I do not get the Muffy hate. People say that she looks ugly in NH, and I just don't see it. I do miss her scarf look from NL tho...


----------



## 0orchid (Apr 10, 2020)

I only really like Deirdre so I feel you. There are a few others I kind of like, but I have Plucky and Deirdre right now and Plucky gots to go.


----------



## coderp (Apr 10, 2020)

I happen to really like how Tammy interacts with Smug villagers, quite sassy.


----------



## Jared:3 (Apr 10, 2020)

My favorite is fuchsia, however most of them aren't my favorite by any means


----------



## moonolotl (Apr 10, 2020)

pashmina is the best uchi no questions asked


----------



## N a t (Apr 10, 2020)

I love Uchi villagers! They care so much and Fuschia is so cute!! She was one of my first island villagers, and she is such a good friend. She once gave me three gifts in one day, and always wants to chat. Seriously great for a video game character. Now just imagine, all the Uchi villagers are like this, just gotta find one you think is cute! Fuschia feels like my fashionable older sister!


----------



## ctar17 (Apr 10, 2020)

I started out with Agnes, not my favorite at first, but I've really grown to like her!  Could've started out with someone much much worse.

As far as my favorite Uchis, I like these (in no particular order):
Agnes, Phoebe, Cherry, Flo, Deirdre, Fuchsia, Ursala, Muffy, Reneigh, Shari, Mira, and Pashmina


----------



## Emi (Apr 10, 2020)

i legit only like agnes and i even go back and forth on her. deirdre would be perfect if it weren’t for the white lips :/

edit: forgot pashmina was uchi but she’s okay too! but not like...amazing


----------



## hallatt (Apr 10, 2020)

I feel your pain. I want an Uchi really bad but urgh. I really enjoy talking to them (I think their dialogue is among the best in game) but I wish there were more options. When NH was announced I had high hopes but so far we’ve only had Reneigh added so I’m pretty disappointed.

In NL I had Fuschia and then Hazel. I really liked them both but neither seemed to fit with my other villagers aesthetically.

I’m hoping to try out Mira this time. Her design is based on Sailor Venus and I’m a HUGE Sailor Moon fan so I think it’s worth a shot.

Hopefully one day we’ll have more Uchi villagers to choose from!


----------



## Kaiaa (Apr 10, 2020)

Phoebe is my favorite Uchi! She’s a Phoenix (ostrich)!


----------



## starlightsong (Apr 10, 2020)

Ephera said:


> I have Cherry and Muffy in my island. Cherry is my starter uchi, and I originally didn't want her until my boyfriend told me to give her a chance. I do not regret it. HOWEVER, I frigging hate her house decor, specially in NL her decor used to be soooo much better and it fit her aesthetic, now her house looks like a bad version of Bob's house. Muffy, is my all time favorite dreamie. I have her in NL, and she got me through some tough times, so once I started NH, I made it my mission to find her through island hopping, until a very nice and sweet person gave her to me for free . I do not get the Muffy hate. People say that she looks ugly in NH, and I just don't see it. I do miss her scarf look from NL tho...


Good/bad news for you, then: that's not her real house! Your first 5 villagers always have a boring generic default house that's set for their personality--everyone's first peppy has the same super pink house with a bunk bed, for example, instead of their real house they'd have gotten later, and everyone's first jock just has terrible bland wooden stuff with a punching bag. Everyone's lazy has a dirt floor and my starter uchi, Reneigh, also has the house that looks like a bad version of Bob's. :/ One way you could fix this is by trading her to a friend and then having that friend trade her back to you, and she'd get her real interior and also still remember you.
I agree with you on Muffy, though! She's not a fave of mine but she's still pretty cute, though to be honest the sheep are one of my favorite species and imo they _all _got downgraded in NH by being put into shirts that look too small for them.


----------



## Ephera (Apr 10, 2020)

starlightsong said:


> Good/bad news for you, then: that's not her real house! Your first 5 villagers always have a boring generic default house that's set for their personality--everyone's first peppy has the same super pink house with a bunk bed, for example, instead of their real house they'd have gotten later, and everyone's first jock just has terrible bland wooden stuff with a punching bag. Everyone's lazy has a dirt floor and my starter uchi, Reneigh, also has the house that looks like a bad version of Bob's. :/ One way you could fix this is by trading her to a friend and then having that friend trade her back to you, and she'd get her real interior and also still remember you.
> I agree with you on Muffy, though! She's not a fave of mine but she's still pretty cute, though to be honest the sheep are one of my favorite species and imo they _all _got downgraded in NH by being put into shirts that look too small for them.


OMG THATS WHAT I JUST FOUND OUT! I'm in the process of kicking my baby, Cherry and a friend will hold her for us.


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 10, 2020)

Reneigh, Cherry, and Agnes >>>

I love uchis, they're the tomboyish bada-- that look after you, with down to earth personalities. They're one of my favorite personalities in the game, actually.

Agnes is in my NL town, and my friend started with her and I got so jealous lol. Then I start my town, and I got Cherry (who was also in my NL town), and Reneigh I adopted recently and I'm never letting go. I'm sorry man, they're just amazing.


----------



## skogkyst (Apr 10, 2020)

Here are a few ideas: Cherry, Mira, Pashmina, Phoebe, or Tammy?


----------



## starlightsong (Apr 10, 2020)

Ephera said:


> OMG THATS WHAT I JUST FOUND OUT! I'm in the process of kicking my baby, Cherry and a friend will hold her for us.


Best of luck and I hope you like her real house much better than the default one, then! I'm hoping I can get someone to help me do the same with Reneigh and Teddy since they were my starting villagers.


----------



## akidas (Apr 10, 2020)

starlightsong said:


> Well, I can see why people might find Mira's design unappealing but personally I absolutely love that she's a superhero and (at least in NL, never seen her house in NH) has a somewhat space-themed house! I also adore Phoebe because she's an ostrich who's actually a phoenix and what's not awesome about that? I also find Ursala to be super cute, she has a soft pastel color scheme and is just very sweet. Reneigh was one of my starting villagers and very quickly grew on me. If you truly don't like any of the uchi designs you don't have to have one, though!



 I always thought Mira was sailor v


----------



## starlightsong (Apr 10, 2020)

akidas said:


> I always thought Mira was sailor v


That's what I always thought too, that she was meant to be a bit of a Sailor V reference! It's another one of the reasons I love her--and am very confused by the change to her house interior in NH, lol. She has like... dinosaur stands and folding chairs and nothing else for some reason.


----------



## akidas (Apr 10, 2020)

starlightsong said:


> That's what I always thought too, that she was meant to be a bit of a Sailor V reference! It's another one of the reasons I love her--and am very confused by the change to her house interior in NH, lol. She has like... dinosaur stands and folding chairs and nothing else for some reason.


How ... strange??
Definitely prefer her a a sailor moon reference!!


----------



## starlightsong (Apr 10, 2020)

akidas said:


> How ... strange??
> Definitely prefer her a a sailor moon reference!!


Yep, here's a picture I found:




It looks like she's... putting on a play, maybe? But it looks really weird imo and if I end up moving her into my island with my amiibo card I'm gonna need to try giving her some different furniture!


----------



## akidas (Apr 10, 2020)

starlightsong said:


> Yep, here's a picture I found:
> View attachment 236779
> It looks like she's... putting on a play, maybe? But it looks really weird imo and if I end up moving her into my island with my amiibo card I'm gonna need to try giving her some different furniture!



mhmm yeah that looks odd
Definitely change out her furniture


----------



## cheezu (Apr 10, 2020)

The one I like is probably not the most popular at all but I actually love Katt - she's one of my favorite villagers.
I think she fits this personality so well - kinda mean, kinda goofy, not all that great looking (to me that's the appeal of the Uchis, at. least).

I also like Hazel (currently on my Island), Frita, Plucky (I think she's the best chicken villager) and Shari.


----------



## Stil (Apr 10, 2020)

Mira is my favorite villager


----------



## brockbrock (Apr 10, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> Reneigh and Phoebe.
> 
> Nuff' said.



This. Or Charlise for the dopey vibe she gives off.


----------



## Maiana (Apr 10, 2020)

Tammy >>>


----------



## Splinter (Apr 10, 2020)

*delete*


----------



## Renkindle (Apr 10, 2020)

I really like Mira, Agnes, and Shari myself! I got Fuchsia as my starting Uchi/Sisterly this time and she's been growing on me, before this game I didn't like her color scheme much but now I don't mind, maybe some things were changed with the updated graphics. (Still going to let her go though so she can get her proper furniture on somebody else's island.)


----------



## Meloetta (Apr 10, 2020)

Definitely recommend Shari.


----------



## sailorcosmos (Apr 10, 2020)

Uchi is my favorite villager personality type! I really love Renée, and her house interior is very cool:


Spoiler: Renée's house









Pashmina is one of my favorites from NL and I happened to get her again on a mystery tour, and I'm moving Cherry in via amiibo card soon too. It was so tough for me to choose because I love a lot of them - Pocket Camp made me fond of Charlise and Phoebe, and I wish I had the room for Reneigh, Katt, Muffy, or Hazel too.

Part of what I like so much about uchi villagers is that they usually have one or two design details that make them look a little "weird" but I see it as a charm point. Like, I love Hazel's brow and Katt's face in general, Muffy has her goth-lolita stuff, and I love the tough/punk-ish "cool girl" vibe a lot of them have.
Plus I find their personality really endearing! They start out a little guarded and blunt, but once they get to know you, they're really sweet and protective. For example: I had a really sweet conversation with Renée recently about what my special talent is, and when I said "nothing" just to see what would happen, she said that's not true because she knows I'm good at being fun to talk to. 


If you're still not sure about which uchi villager to invite, you could try checking out what their house interior looks like before making a decision? If you choose someone whose style you like, maybe they'll grow on you faster.


----------



## Dewy (Apr 10, 2020)

I love Reneigh, Pashmina, and Shari. They're all very neutral and "natural" looking

I also love Fuchsia, but she's a little more out there haha


----------



## kikotoot (Apr 10, 2020)

Really, it'll be hard to see the appeal of them till you befriend them 
Personally, I love Hazel, but have also really liked Tammy and Diva


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Apr 10, 2020)

muffy, reneigh, shari and fuchsia.

oh i forgot diva. i like her even tho most don't


----------



## MrBox (Apr 10, 2020)

Pashmina, Katt and Hazel!


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Apr 10, 2020)

My favorites are Agnes, Muffy, and Plucky. Love their color schemes. They look so natural/not freaky, especially my pot belly piggy Agnes ❤❤❤


----------



## Jas (Apr 10, 2020)

agnes and pashmina are my favourite uchis - but yeah, i get the part about not liking uchi designs as much as the others! these two are the cutest for me tho


----------



## KyuKinte (Dec 29, 2020)

I have 5 Uchis and love all of them but Pashmina is by far my favourite. If I had to rank them it would go 1. Pashmina 2. Reneigh 3. Agnes 
 4. Cherry 5. Fuschia


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (Dec 29, 2020)

Mira is basically bunny Sailor Venus so I just wish there were more of her


----------



## Bluebellie (Dec 29, 2020)

I don’t know Agnes and Muffy are cute. 
I have a specific taste though.


----------



## JKDOS (Dec 29, 2020)

I not only dislike the personality, I also dislike all of their designs. As far as design goes, *Fuchsia* and *Pashmina* are ok, but not really that great. I finally got all the reactions unlocked from Unchi villagers, so now my town doesn't have an Unchi. I'm not sure what it is, but the personality is uninteresting, and IIRC, they come across as stuck up and rude.


----------



## RoyalTea (Dec 29, 2020)

I love them! They’re my favorite personality type. I feel like Renée, Tammy, Phoebe and I could start a girl gang. Or a roller derby team.


----------



## sleepydreepy (Dec 29, 2020)

the cutest Diva art I've ever seen that @Snowifer made for me! 

I love Diva so much, I know a lot of people hate on her but I think her uniqueness  makes her more appealing


----------



## Mu~ (Dec 29, 2020)

I feel the same, but I find Reneigh, Phoebe and Flo very good looking. Cherry and Muffy aren't bad either.


----------



## Pyoopi (Dec 29, 2020)

I like the uchis a lot. I don't think I have an uchi I disliked. I've had Pashmina, Renee, and Reneigh so far. I really liked them all.

Next batch would be Fuschia, Deirdre, Agnes, Katt, Muffy and Tammy.


----------



## meo (Dec 29, 2020)

My personal favorites are Katt and Agnes.
Katt I think you really have to have in your town for a minute and either you feel something sentimental for her or you don't. She's one of the ones that is quirky looking but that fact alone adds to how much you love her if you end up getting attached.

Agnes I think asthetically looks very nice and is adorable with her subtle pink highlights on her nose/ears. But I'm also pretty partial to monochrome looks. If you don't like pigs at all then I could see her not meshing with you. Personally, I love how their ears move in NH.


----------



## jiny (Dec 29, 2020)

deirdre is my fav she looks natural


----------



## Kattea (Dec 29, 2020)

Pashmina gives me true sisterly vibes, I don't know why but she comes across as really fun and quirky (maybe it's because her house is a diner). Deirdre is like a cool grandma, I just adore her look and her house is like autumn indoors.


----------



## Rika092 (Dec 29, 2020)

There are quite a few uchis that I like actually. My dreamie is katt, but currently I have plucky on my island and despite her being a chicken (which I’m usually not a fan of) I’ve grown to really like her presence on my island - I think it’s because her color scheme is very appealing to me. Besides these two, Deirdre, pashmina, reneigh and Shari are also solid choices if you are looking for more of a neutral palette villagers. Mira is a bright yellow rabbit, but I think she also has a super cute design that could fit well into certain island aesthetics.


----------



## Livia (Dec 29, 2020)

Deirdre is my favorite and I love her autumn themed interior.


----------



## satine (Dec 30, 2020)

I at first was very appalled by Deirdre when I saw her on my NL island. However, I think her design is adorable, and aside from Reneigh and the other deer (Fuchsia?) I think she's one of the only cute looking uchi/sisterly villagers out there now. She looks kinda realistic with her eye circles/color scheme, but in an adorable and endearing manner. I think she really fits the cottage core or forest vibe that many towns try to go for. She's not too annoying either.


----------



## KittenNoir (Dec 30, 2020)

Muffy she is so cute   I love watching her waddle around looking all cute and gothic


----------



## Sara? (Dec 30, 2020)

I have not much experience with many Uchi villager type as I have only had one in my town which is Mira and while I understand that some people totally vibe with her and lover her design for some reason i do not truly click with her tbh. However, while i was villager hunting I came across Phoebe which i know is a Uchi villager cause i google it and as far as aesthetically speaking i must say i dig, I really liked her design and I am looking forward to have her at some point in my island to see how she is. I cannot say much more cause of my lack of knowledge for now


----------



## Silkfawn (Dec 30, 2020)

I gave up on sisterly villagers a long time ago.   

After I've gotten my special sisterly reaction from Deirdre, I was no longer interested in keeping any uchis on my island.
It's not the personality, but the design is just awful!
I just hope in the future they're gonna add more uchis that don't look awful.


----------



## maria110 (Dec 30, 2020)

I didn't like them at first but they've grown on me.  I've liked Mira, Fuchsia, Muffy, Deirdre, Rocket, and Reneigh.   I booted Fuchsia and Rocket because I hate pink houses though.  I might bring them back eventually and hide the houses behind some trees.  Deirdre and Reneigh look natural and have nice houses.  Muffy is great for gothic.  Mira is kind of a bright yellow color but like others have mentioned, she looks like a Sailor Scout.  Her house is pretty normal looking compared to Kid Cat's which is bright red (and didn't blend on my island, although I liked him).


----------



## iamjohnporter67 (Dec 30, 2020)

The only one that stood out to me is Cherry. She's a Sisterly Dog villager and she is probably one of the better ones out there. So I would recommend going for her. She is hard to find so be on the look out if you ever find her on your campsite or hunting on nook mile islands.


----------



## Sheydra (Dec 30, 2020)

I have phobe and love her, my hubby has fuschia and loves her.


----------



## RedPanda (Dec 31, 2020)

I'm a big fan of Reneigh. She has beautiful coloring, a cool hairstyle, and her house is nice! 

Also love Agnes. She has lovely black fur and pink ears, very cute! I am not as into her house (I prefer her New Leaf house) but IMHO she is best pig.


----------



## CuriousCharli (Jan 1, 2021)

Frita: She's a sheep, her fleece is made out of fries, she has a fricken potato for a head, a burger for hair and ketchup and mustard as her horns.
Muffy: she a goth big sister.

(I love them both and think they're both sisters somehow)


----------



## JessieOfSeacowBay (Jan 2, 2021)

The thing I hate is how few Sisterly villagers there are! There are 71 Normal villagers, 65 Peppy villagers, and 65 Snooty villagers, but only 24 Sisterly villagers. They couldn't have divided those more evenly?


----------



## JKDOS (Jan 2, 2021)

Some day, we'll get a new good looking Uchi, and then it will be Raymond all over again. It's too bad Ankha turned out to be snooty. I think her design would work well as Uchi.

I'm seeing few users mentioning Phoebe. Interesting. I got her on my new island as the starting Uchi. I guess I'll have to find her a new loving home when I kick her out some day.


----------



## amylsp (Jan 2, 2021)

I love the Sisterly villagers! They have some of the best dialogues. My favorites are Deirdre, Phoebe, and Muffy.


----------



## JellyBeans (Jan 2, 2021)

I'll be honest I'm not a massive fan of uchis, but I've had Pashmina on my island for a while and I think she's really sweet! and her house interior is a retro diner which gives her bonus points I reckon. Agnes also seems very sweet, I'll probably get her when Pashmina moves out. oh and I had Ursala for a while and I grew to absolutely adore her! I did let her go eventually but she was so lovely


----------



## Mick (Jan 2, 2021)

Most of them seem to be deliberately designed in a way that makes them the odd one out, with strange colours and excessive amounts of makeup/piercings etc. Personally I can appreciate having some less normal/bland villagers, but I can see why people would have a hard time picking or warming up to them (and why the most popular sisterlies are mainly the most regular looking ones).

I started out with Tammy on my island, she was alright. I eventually let her go because I disliked her starter home and wanted new residents, I went a while without a sisterly after that. After a while I got Ursala from my campsite, I do like her and as a bear, her size does complement her more mature attitude.


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Jan 2, 2021)

I realize this original thread is so old that the OP no longer cares, but I could not resist weighing in on one of my favorite personality types and design groups.

I think the sisterly villagers have some very interesting and unique designs, and the personality is so fun!

Except for Mira and Rocket, I pretty much think they are all excellent in their own ways. 

My favorites are: Agnes, Reneigh, Deirdre, Ursala, Muffy, Charlise, Shari, Fuchsia, Pashmina, Renee

others I think are great who I either haven’t seen enough to decide on, don’t fit my personal aesthetic, or didn’t click for me - Phoebe, Flo, Tammy, Frita, Paula, Hazel,

growing on me -  diva, katt, Canberra, plucky, cherry

doesn’t work for me cause I can’t deal with the kangaroos - Sylvia, who I think otherwise is all right.

No, never - rocket and Mira

I hope they add more sisterly villagers and don’t tone the style down at all! I would love for there to be a sisterly hamster, because I just love the hamsters. I think a duck would also be great as a sisterly villager. A tiger might be nice to have too. And though I don’t like them much as a species, I feel like people would love a wolf villager.

There definitely are too few, which I think contributes to the sense of the designs being worse. People’s taste are so varied that with a group of 71 different designs, more people are sure to be able to find at least one or two they like, as opposed to a group only about 1/3 the size.


----------



## oranje (Jan 3, 2021)

I really like Deirdre! She has a cute design and I love her Fall themed house.


----------



## Silkfawn (Jan 3, 2021)

Welp, Uchi is the only personality I'm missing in my island and I don't ever plan to bring one.

I brought Deirdre some time ago in order to get the sisterly special reaction, and kicked her out afterwards.
She's the least hideous out of the bunch, but still, not good enough to be a dreamy to me.

I just hope they will give us more sisterly villagers in the future that are better designed.


----------



## JemAC (Jan 3, 2021)

I don’t have any uchis on my island but design wise I think some good ones are Cherry, really like the colouring plus dog villagers are always very sweet, Reneigh, one of the better horse villagers, and Agnes who I really like the design of with the white spots around her eyes and the big eyelashes. I agree with others though that the game is very lacking in uchi villagers.

I had Flo as my starter too and couldn’t warm to her which was a shame as I love penguins but hopefully you’ll be able to fall in love with one of the other uchi villagers.


----------

